
Staffjoy launches: workforce scheduling for on-demand companies (YC Fellowship) - snowmaker
http://techcrunch.com/2015/10/22/staffjoy-launches-from-yc-fellowship-helping-businesses-automate-their-workforce-scheduling
======
BinaryIdiot
What is it with all of these start-ups using the *joy name? Seems really
uninspired and somewhat tainted since Homejoy imploded. Well at least in my
opinion.

Good luck to them anyway!

